# Thanks



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

did you know there is a "Thanks" button above each post :confused2::confused2:

no, nor me - I didn't notice it either


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> did you know there is a "Thanks" button above each post :confused2::confused2:
> 
> no, nor me - I didn't notice it either




how long have you been posting???


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> how long have you been posting???


I have 1 days experience 1179 times - not 1179 days experience :yield:


----------

